# Trail ride again wheee



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

We also have hunters that go on the property. But it is deer season in WA... its actually scary cause what if a hunter shoots your horse. 
To bad about your shoe, that woud suck to walk all the way home.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Thats creepy about the hunters/poaches. Did you get their licence plate and maybe inform the police that they where on your friends land?

I bet the scenery is getting better and better at the moment with the leaves changing. I love Autumn!


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

well we told the lady who owns the land...and we didn't see a vehicle....just a guy walking, then two guys in a 4-wheeler
It was quiet creepy actually


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Oh oops, i thought 4 wheeler read 4WD, 

Anyway, maybe you guys scared them off if they are doing something illegal, now that they have seen people around...


----------

